# IBS and colon hydrotherapy



## claneath (May 5, 2014)

I would like to share my experience having colon hydrotherapy to help with ibs-c. I had been taking a liquid meal (prescribed) for eight weeks in place of eating before realising taking it so long had increased ibs symptoms. I was so desperate - and so unwell - I took a session of hydrotherapy (also called colonics), where soothing warm water is gently pumped into the bowel and colon. That sounds lovely and comforting, although it is accompanied by much strenuous abdominal massage!! I gained relief after weeks of discomfort and lack of eating. Now, I have come to rely on hydrotherapy when things get too bad. It's not cheap!! But when getting to that desperation state it really helps. (Choosing a therapist carefully is so important, as I have had sessions other than my usual lady who gave no relief at all)

I had two sessions recently, although still feeling like I need another. However, I am keeping to liquid meals (fully fortified) and just a little 'solid' food to get me through the days. However, this would take weeks to help me as I pass so little daily - and only then if I 'go' in the morning, plus use suppositories. I have found the herbal remedy NATURAL BALANCE does work (although I took it continuously for a year and then it stopped being so good to me!). It is highly recommended for Ibs - plus it's all natural.

I was going to try docusate sodium. A GP once gave me a tablet to take that we argued over - I said nothing would help ibs and he argued that THIS one would. I believe it was docusate sodium, but I can't really remember. Please can anyone share their experiences with doc. sodium? I am told it DOES work for ibs, and it's gentle, which is a significant point. Much blessings to everyone


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I get colonics fairly regularly. It helps me a great deal. I get blocked up and cannot pass much stool. Thus results in terrible head and neck pain. When I go, a great deal of mucous and gas comes out. It's been a lifesaver for me.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

about docusate sodium---yes it is gentle, safe to take and it can help with constipation especially if your stools tend to be hard --it's a stool softner. i used to take it daily many years ago and at that time it did help.

glad you are finding some help with colonics. good luck with everything. wishing you all the best.


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

wigglesmom said:


> I get colonics fairly regularly. It helps me a great deal. I get blocked up and cannot pass much stool. Thus results in terrible head and neck pain. When I go, a great deal of mucous and gas comes out. It's been a lifesaver for me.


colonics have been lifesaver for me too wiggles


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Patrick, how often do you get a colonic? Doesn't that get expensive? How does it compare to a large volume enema that you can theoretically do yourself at home?


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

i get colonics about 4 times a year,yes they can get expensive($75 per session),luckily my moms best friend diane runs a clonic therapy clinic ,and gives them to us for 50 per session

colonics are more effective then enemas(used plenty of enemas growing up) as solution gets squirted higher up inside you and then sucked out with a vacuum type suction


----------

